# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  -storeyed or -storied

## Propp

For those who live in Britain.
How would you write it: "two-storeyed house" or "two-storied" house? (multi-storeyed apartment block, etc). Or may be it's unimportant? (Or may be even it is old-fashioned and funny).

----------


## joysof

Well, officially - and I checked my Oxford here - it should be ''two-storeyed house''. But in fact, for general purposes, people  say ''two-storey house'' or ''two-storey building''. Any of these would make sense. 
''Two-storied'' is, however, American.

----------


## Jasper May

The Lord of the Rings is a three-storied tale. ::  My house is a three-storeyed building.

----------

